
Smartcow Is Building a Raspberry Pi for AI - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/raspberry-pi-for-ai-startup-smartcow
======
IanCal
Always interesting to see new tech coming out, but at $1800/unit it sounds
quite different from a "raspberry pi".

~~~
eriknstr
I agree it's misleading to call it a Raspberry Pi equivalent at that price
point.

I see where they're coming from though. Since their intended customer is
startups, $1800 is money that a lot of their future customers will probably
not even have to think twice about spending.

But they really shouldn't compare it to the rpi.

------
ethbro
Tl;dr

 _" Tera is a circuit board with ports to accommodate up to eight industrial-
use cameras or other internet-connected equipment, 1 TB of memory, and the
Nvidia Jetson TX1 chip (with support for its successor, the TX2). Kwok says
Tera computes at 1 to 1.5 teraflops per second, with a power input of 12
volts, 5 amperes."

"Smartcow uses Nvidia’s TensorRuntime Engine, on top of which it’s built its
own software development kit."_

------
hackcasual
Using Nvidia's TX line will give this plenty of juice for doing AI tasks, but
isn't really the same price class as a Raspberry PI.

